# HatchetFish with white spots?



## MrSkinner (Feb 17, 2012)

Sorry that this is my first post but I have a 10gal with 2 hatchet fish, 3 x-ray tetras, 4 ghost shrimp, and 2 snails. 

Seriously like 20 min ago I found my largest hatchet fish with TONS of white spots on it. He swims fine, and eats fine. But is it Ick? Fin rot?
Should I separate him? And how do I treat it.

And this forum is a joke cause I have a picture ready to show so you know what Im talking about but I cant because I need to make 5 post.


----------



## ZachZaf (Jan 26, 2012)

google Ich 

chances are you will find hundreds of pics just like yours. 

Is your tank cycloed/established? How long have you had it. is the fish new, what temp is your heater set at, and if its under 80 kick it up to 83-85 or as high as it will go, if you have a quarantine tank stick him in it.


----------



## MrSkinner (Feb 17, 2012)

ZachZaf said:


> google Ich
> 
> chances are you will find hundreds of pics just like yours.
> 
> Is your tank cycloed/established? How long have you had it. is the fish new, what temp is your heater set at, and if its under 80 kick it up to 83-85 or as high as it will go, if you have a quarantine tank stick him in it.


Yup. Its Ich. What should I do. The tank is cycled. How do I treat this.


----------



## ZachZaf (Jan 26, 2012)

Treating Ich with Salt I would start there... 

you CAN use meds, but they tend to be blanket and cause trouble for inverts if you have any in the tank. I prefer this method though.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

Salt is a rough choice for your rainforest species. I'd use meds, but none with copper.


----------

